# La papera di Green? È colpa della fidanzata



## Mari' (15 Giugno 2010)

*La papera di Green? È colpa della fidanzata*

*Mondiali 2010 - La papera di Green? È colpa della fidanzata:*


http://it.eurosport.yahoo.com/15062010/45/mondiali-2010-papera-green-colpa-fidanzata.html

Ti pareva ensa:

:rofl: :rofl:



> *Mondiali 2010 - La papera di Green? È colpa  della fidanzata*
> 
> 
> Il portiere inglese, diventato  famoso per il paperone con gli Usa, è stato lasciato dalla fidanzata  subito prima dell'inizio dei mondiali sudafricani. Proprio un  periodaccio...
> ...


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2010)

non credo che riuscirò a seguire i mondiali : è come avere la testa in un nido di vespe
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

maledette trombette:blu:


----------



## Mari' (15 Giugno 2010)

E fossero solo le trombette  qui da me festaggiano un santo al giorno con i botti, figurati il casino generale 


Sempre per i mondiali 2010 ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKmAeAL5d5o


A me quest'uomo "mi piace", sembra che dica poco, invece dice tanto, molto


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2010)

*Buffon*

*L'ernia di Buffon:*

 


*








 Ma non va a casa 


*

http://www.corriere.it/sport/specia...co_731e2724-794b-11df-ad02-00144f02aabe.shtml


E' uno "tosto"  lui.​


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2010)

Sinceramente, senza trucchi,  come lo state vivendo questo Mondiale di calcio :cooldue: :sonnodue: :confuso: :uhoh:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sinceramente, senza trucchi,  come lo state vivendo questo Mondiale di calcio :cooldue: :sonnodue: :confuso: :uhoh:


 Con la tensione e con la sfiducia tipica di tutte le fasi eliminatorie.


----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2010)

Io mi sono gia' rassegnata  .


----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2010)

*Il tormentone tedesco contro gli azzurri*

                 (21/06/2010)

http://tv.repubblica.it/speciali/su...ali-la-canzoncina-contro-l-italia/49341?video

"Non ci frega niente di chi vincerà la Coppa del Mondo, basta che non sia l'Italia": suona così il ritornello del nuovissimo tormentone cantato dal gruppo tedesco 'Die vier Sterne' (le quattro stelle) 
Introdotta da una scritta in cui la band afferma che si tratta solo di un gioco e che per l'Italia e gli Italiani si nutre in realtà il massimo rispetto, la canzone 'Nur Italien nicht' dipinge gli azzurri come catenacciari: "fanno un gol al primo minuto e poi tutto dietro a difendere, si buttano a terra per perdere tempo", scorretti, "colpiscono, offendono e sputano", esageratamente attaccati al culto dell'immagine personale, "scarpini e collane d'oro", ma anche come "checche" affezionate all'uso di "brillantina, olii e creme". Ai Tedeschi piace il nostro cibo, ricorda la canzoncina, ma secondo loro gli italiani "non sono a posto con la testa" e poi via con le solite citazioni su "pizza, pasta e mafia", con l'unica variante di un "Berlusconi" che rimpiazza ormai il classico mandolino. 
La canzone si augura quindi che la nazionale azzurra non ripeta in Sudafrica quanto riuscito quattro anni fa proprio in Germania, quando l'Italia eliminò in semifinale proprio i padroni di casa per poi andare a vincere la finale contro la Francia a rigori. Il video impazza su Youtube ed ha già avuto un milione di contatti.


.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2010)

eh l'invidia!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Giugno 2010)

Fantastico! :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Fantastico! :rotfl:


... e tu perche' ridi cosi tanto? :incazzato:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e tu perche' ridi cosi tanto? :incazzato:


Perché l'idea è fantastica ... puro razzismo. Adoro persone oneste.

Sappi che mi sento più Italiano che Tedesco, nulla di personale. E la canzone fa schifo su tutti i livelli.


----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Perché l'idea è fantastica ... puro razzismo. Adoro persone oneste.
> 
> Sappi che mi sento più Italiano che Tedesco, nulla di personale. E la canzone fa schifo su tutti i livelli.


Vero, anche io ci ho riso su ... che ridicoli :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2010)

*non so bene come vada ma mi sa che si mette male*

il realtà con il calcio c'entra poco ma ascoltarla mette pace con il mondo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPobyAtGXsI&feature=related


----------



## Micia (24 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sinceramente, senza trucchi,  come lo state vivendo questo Mondiale di calcio :cooldue: :sonnodue: :confuso: :uhoh:


lo subisco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Oggi abbiamo subito tutti... :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2010)

Io ascolto Franco ... tanto il quadro generale/mondiale e' andato a puttane  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dWysmpb9yA


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oggi abbiamo subito tutti... :unhappy:


Mi spiace per chi si è incazzato. 
paese di cacca, squadra di cacca:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Mi spiace per chi si è incazzato.
> paese di cacca, squadra di cacca:mrgreen:


 Non sono cose necessariamente legate. Vedi la nazionale anni '30 di Pozzo.
Però non credo che convocasse quelli meno bravi per farne una squadra...


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

Beha non ha tutti i torti, anzi ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RapBNf4r60k


----------

